# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Physique] Dure et dplacement  la vitesse de la lumire

## Oberown

J'ai une petite question qui me tracasse.

Entre un point A et B, il y a une distance d'une anne-lumire. A et B ne se dplace jamais

Une personne part dans un vaisseau allant presque  la vitesse de la lumire. 
Une personne est sur le point A.

La personne dans le vaisseau met combien de temps environ  arriver au point B met-il un peu plus d'an ?
Par rapport au rferentiel du temps de la personne qui reste sur A le vaisseau arrive au bout de combien de temps ?

Merci beaucoup pour vos claircissement

----------


## userB

J'y connais foutre rien mais (oui oui je devrais pas c'est plus fort que moi) je pense qu'etant donn que la personne voyageant dans le vaisseau ne dpasse pas la vitesse de la lumiere, je suppose que le "continium espace-temps" reste coherent pour les deux.

A prendre evidement avec des pincettes, mes seules rfrences dans ce domaine tant X-files, sliders et star trek... xD

----------


## Invit

Tu oublies Retour vers le futur.

Ds qu'il y a dplacement, le temps ne s'coule pas  la mme vitesse entre celui qui se dplace, et celui qui reste immobile. Ca a t mesur, de manire infime. Cette distorsion augment avec la vitesse du dplacement.

----------


## Invit

Dj quand on fait de la physique, on prcise ses repres.
A et B ne se dplace jamais ? Vraiment ? Mais par rapport  quoi ? Par ce que, si je me tourne, elles se sont dplaces par rapport  moi...
Sil y a une distance d'une anne lumire entre A et B et que le vaisseau va  la vitesse de la lumire, il a mis un an (avec le bonhomme dedans)  parcourir la distance entre A et B... du point de vu de A et B.
Pour le vaisseau et son bonhomme, ils ont mis beaucoup moins de temps (j'ai oubli comment on calcule a, c'est loin les cours de physique...). Cf la fameuse formule E=MC et le roman de Pierre Boule "la plante des singes" qui est bas sur ce principe de la relativit.

----------


## TrYde

Je dirais que physiquement la personne qui se dplace va mettre un an pour aller sur B, quelque soit le rfrentiel.
Par contre du point de vue de A, la personne a mis 2 ans pour aller sur B, car comme la lumire met 1 an pour aller de B  A, la personne en A verra la personne arriver en B avec un an de retard.  ::marteau::

----------


## Invit

> Je dirais que physiquement la personne qui se dplace va mettre un an pour aller sur B, quelque soit le rfrentiel.
> Par contre du point de vue de A, la personne a mis 2 ans pour aller sur B, car comme la lumire met 1 an pour aller de B  A, la personne en A verra la personne arriver en B avec un an de retard.


Vu comme a, du point de vue de B, c'est instantan, puisque le vaisseau arrive en mme temps que l'image de son dpart.

----------


## zeavan

Si un voyageur X voyage qui quitte le Point A a t = 2200 ans pour voyager vers B a une vitesse representant 1/10 de la vitesse de la lumiere.
X est de retour sur sa montre local (dans son vaisseau) en 2202, il aura pris 2 ans.

Un observateur Y lui verra X revenir sur terre en 2240!!!!!!!

C'est ainsi que le voyage dans le temps s'effectue.

A partir d'une certaine vitesse le temps ralentit.

D'ailleurs aujourd'hui ces parametres sont pris en consideration pour les calculs avec les satellites GPS.

----------


## notalp

> Si un voyageur X voyage qui quitte le Point A a t = 2200 ans pour voyager vers B a une vitesse representant 1/10 de la vitesse de la lumiere.
> X est de retour sur sa montre local (dans son vaisseau) en 2202, il aura pris 2 ans.
> 
> Un observateur Y lui verra X revenir sur terre en 2240!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est ainsi que le voyage dans le temps s'effectue.
> 
> A partir d'une certaine vitesse le temps ralentit.
> 
> D'ailleurs aujourd'hui ces parametres sont pris en consideration pour les calculs avec les satellites GPS.


Je suis d'accord, mais  une condition ... Les lments sont FORCEMENT en mouvement ... Ne serait-ce que par la prsence de la force gravitationnelle ncessaire  une courbure de l'espace-tmp ...

----------


## userB

> ... Ne serait-ce que par la prsence de la force [...]


Dsol j'ai pas pu me retenir ... mon cerveau a bloqu la dessus et j'ai eu un fou rire de bon matin au bureau  ::oops:: 

Ma culpa !

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Dj quand on fait de la physique, on prcise ses repres.
> A et B ne se dplace jamais ? Vraiment ? Mais par rapport  quoi ? Par ce que, si je me tourne, elles se sont dplaces par rapport  moi...
> Sil y a une distance d'une anne lumire entre A et B et que le vaisseau va  la vitesse de la lumire, il a mis un an (avec le bonhomme dedans)  parcourir la distance entre A et B... du point de vu de A et B.
> Pour le vaisseau et son bonhomme, ils ont mis beaucoup moins de temps (j'ai oubli comment on calcule a, c'est loin les cours de physique...). Cf la fameuse formule E=MC et le roman de Pierre Boule "la plante des singes" qui est bas sur ce principe de la relativit.


Je suis plutot de l'avis de Jrome. Tout est une question de repres.

----------


## zeavan

vitesse = d/t.

Une experience a ete realise: 
Une montre atomique situe sur terre que l'on a nommee A1 est synchronisee avec une autre montre atomique A2 place dans un avion.
L'avion voyage pendant x temps (1 journee il me semble) a une vitesse v , assez rapidement.
De retour les 2 montres n'affiche pas le meme temps : *A2<A1*!!!

Donc encore une fois plus l'on va vite plus le temps s'ecoule doucement!!!!
Et si je me rappel bien c'est l'ordre de facteur de 20x pour une vitesse egal a 1/10 de la vitesse de la lumiere.

----------


## droggo

Gie,



> A partir d'une certaine vitesse le temps ralentit.


C'est vrai pour n'importe quelle vitesse.  ::):

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai pour n'importe quelle vitesse.


Oui, mais disons que pour une diffrence de l'ordre du millionimes de seconde, on va faire comme si...

Il me semble que l'exprience avec l'avion qui avait fait un tour de monde avait montr un dcalage de l'ordre du centime de seconde.

Si quelqu'un avait un article pour calculer la distortion temporelle, je suis preneur... J'ai rien trouv de concret aprs quelques recherches rapides...

----------


## gege2061

Il s'agit du paradoxe des jumeaux de Albert Einstein  :;):

----------


## davcha

Quand je marche dans la rue, ma tte vieillit plus vite que mes pieds....  ::aie::

----------

